# when to start for pike?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

When exactly is it best to start fishing for pike? I live in between the cuyahoga and tuscarawas rivers and can hit both. Also, what kind of lures would be best now?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

As soon as the ice is off. Spoons or large inline spinners would be what I would throw.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

That soon huh? Might hit the river in kent at the end of this fine week. No way im going anywhere near a river with snow on the ground and the chance of slipping.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't blame you Johnny I will probably wait a week or 2 myself before heading out.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now, how big of spoons do you use?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They will bite all winter in the rivers. October through March is the best time. Just slow down a bit when it's cold


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Alrighty then. The snow melt is going good right now.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's on right now. I caught 11 in the last two days. Nothing over 30" inches though.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, ve had luck on spring pike on the hoga with spinner baits , and swim baits, spoons are good but the wood pike lay by eat up the spoons . I , m going wading on Thursday for those buggers, they should be in the weedy shallows getting ready to spawn .


----------

